# An Introduction + Questions



## BigT (Sep 18, 2008)

Before I ask my questions, I think it is important to get a brief background so here goes...

I am a 17 year old male, 5'6'', 120lbs. I have previously trained in Krav Maga for 3 months and MMA/Boxing for about a month. I don't have access to a vehicle, and there are no martial arts or self defense classes close by, so I cannot take any. My problem is, although I live in a smallish town, the entire town is pretty much a bad area and I happen to live in the worst part of it. The entire town is full of criminals. There are drug houses everywhere, even in the rich parts of town. The area I live in attracts crime. The police are here almost everyday. There are a fair share of ''fights'', even the odd knife fight. A few months back , SWAT was called in. 

The thing is, about these fights, most of them are never evenly sided. I can name more than ten people that have been attacked by two or more persons. On the rare chance it happens to be one on one, the loser will often call in friends and have the ''winner'' attacked days later. We don't really have recognizable gangs like the crips and bloods, instead we have groups of friends and even familys which fight like gangs. Not only that, but people will fight for anything. I've seen  people walk down the street before a fight and in simply mentioning it, have picked up at least five people willing to fight alongside them. The other problem is weapons. If you use a weapon against someone, that makes a weapon fair game. In otherwards, most people won't pull a knife on you unless you use a weapon first.


Don't get me wrong, I don't want to fight. But lets say I'm attacked and I defend myself. What am I supposed to do afterwards? It is almost a given that I will have a group of people actively looking for me, who will be armed if I have used a weapon. Going to the police won't help as anyone who is charged or threatened will just recruit someone else to do the dirty work for them.


So my questions are... If I am forced to defend myself, what steps should I take to ensure I'm not attacked later by a gang? Can you recommend a weapon legal for a teen, hopefully one I could even bring to school?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 18, 2008)

A weapon is a BAD idea if it is a one on one situation and the other person is not wielding a weapon.  It usually will mean jail time for you.
  The best I can suggest is to try to stay out of trouble ( I know that may not be possible).  
  Knowing that you may be attacked by more than one person if a second encounter occurs I would suggest making friends and not being alone on the street.
  As for legal weapons , well, anything you use as a weapon is then a weapon in the eyes of the law.


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> A weapon is a BAD idea if it is a one on one situation and the other person is not wielding a weapon. It usually will mean jail time for you.




Yep...




tshadowchaser said:


> The best I can suggest is to try to stay out of trouble ( I know that may not be possible).Knowing that you may be attacked by more than one person if a second encounter occurs I would suggest making friends and not being alone on the street.




Good advice..


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 18, 2008)

One of the best ways to abate something like this is to take long-term action and that means a grass-roots movement organized by citizens with the help of local law enforcement.

Here in the states we have what we call Neighborhood Watch programs.  But an outreach to teens like you would be great.  

The best advice has already been given you: try to stay out of trouble ... and I would add, stay out of trouble's way.


----------



## 7starmarc (Sep 18, 2008)

With regards to you personal safety, I think that your self defense discipline needs to start little farther ahead of the situations you describe.

Now, I can't speak for your area, it sounds pretty bad, but I kind of doubt people are cruising around just looking for fights for the sake of fighting. Most of these have some kind of background to them -- whether it's economic, territorial, personal, whatever.

Crime does not often exist for crime's sake. Crime often exists because it is perceived as the easiest way to make a buck. Violence around organized criminal activities (e.g. drug trade) is often the result of competition or control. Other criminal violence (e.g. mugging, robbery) is often the result of perceived weakness of the target, or psychopathology of the attacker (who will still typically seek easier targets). Understanding the reasons behind the violence will help you anticipate situations where you are at greater risk.

Your self defense needs to start with situational awareness, placing yourself in the proper situations, and avoiding those situations that place you at higher risk. 

You need to ask yourself where you are most likely to be attacked and why. You need to adjust you behaviors to minimize those factors. If you are not being attacked, but rather engaged in a fight (meaning you become an "active" participant at some point, as opposed to acting in a purely defensive role), you need to examine how you get into those situations, including your responses which lead to physical altercation/violence.

I agree that you do not want to bring weapons into the equation if you can avoid it. Not only do you create a more difficult legal situation for yourself, but you also create a higher likelihood of escalating the encounter, as well as future ones.

Best of luck and stay safe.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with alot fo what is being said.  Make soem friends, travel in groups if you can. Do not drag weapons into it,  that will only raise the level of potential violence. You bring Mace, they have knife, you bring knife, they have gun etc....   My advice would be bust your butt in school , get a scholarship and move away !!! Make that a longterm goal. Stay safe and bset of luck to you.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 18, 2008)

BigT,

You are 17, right. Are you in school? If not, may I suggest you join one of the military branches. That will give you a skill, get you out of the bad part of town (and the chance of associating with bad company), and serve your country to.

Now you may not be able to do such, but it's a valid solution.

Now as for fights. If you get into one, there is a high chance of being arrested even if you didn't start it. And if a weapon is used, it's called 'aggravated assault' and it's a felony. You will be in court and since you don't have much money, you will not get much of a lawyer. Very high chance of endiing up in prision.

And that is why I suggested the Military. It would get you out of that area and do you a ton of good. If you like the martial arts, may I suggest the Marines. They have a very good martial arts program.

Just a thought.

Deaf


----------



## jarrod (Sep 18, 2008)

i'm also recommending situational awareness & just plain staying away from trouble.  if you're a reader, there is a terrific book called "the gift of fear" by gavin de becker.  it's mostly about tuning into your intuition to avoid trouble & learning to recognize dangerous people before it's too late.  

is there a group of "good" high school kids?  a sports team or academic club or something? a volunteer group?  maybe consider joining up.  it would give you something to do as well as provide you with support against numbers of violent people.  i grew up in a small town too (though not near as dangerous!) & i know it can be hard to find a group of trustworthy friends.  look at church groups, boys & girls clubs, whatever.  people who stay out of trouble & watch each others' backs.    

 whatever you do, take care of yourself & good luck to you.  

jf


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 19, 2008)

BigT said:


> Before I ask my questions, I think it is important to get a brief background so here goes...
> 
> I am a 17 year old male, 5'6'', 120lbs. I have previously trained in Krav Maga for 3 months and MMA/Boxing for about a month. I don't have access to a vehicle, and there are no martial arts or self defense classes close by, so I cannot take any. My problem is, although I live in a smallish town, the entire town is pretty much a bad area and I happen to live in the worst part of it. The entire town is full of criminals. There are drug houses everywhere, even in the rich parts of town. The area I live in attracts crime. The police are here almost everyday. There are a fair share of ''fights'', even the odd knife fight. A few months back , SWAT was called in.
> 
> ...


Yes, a cell phone and a good pair of shoes.

Weapons won't prevent retaliation.  Weapons will only complicate your problems when you use them.  And there are precious few that are legal and permitted for students.

Making friends may help; it'll at least you'll have folks at your back.  (I'm assuming their the only sort of friends worth a damn to have... namely, those that'll have your back.)  You can't prevent someone from desiring retribution.  You can reduce the opportunities and ways they can reach you.

And, when you graduate, get out of town.  Go into the military.  Go to college.  If it still exists, look at Job Corps.  Or the Peace Corp.  Or just plain find a job and move somewhere else.


----------



## jarrod (Sep 19, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Yes, a cell phone and a good pair of shoes.


 
this is a really good point.  the track team might be the best self-defense class you have available.  

jf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 19, 2008)

BigT said:


> Before I ask my questions, I think it is important to get a brief background so here goes...
> 
> I am a 17 year old male, 5'6'', 120lbs. I have previously trained in Krav Maga for 3 months and MMA/Boxing for about a month. I don't have access to a vehicle, and there are no martial arts or self defense classes close by, so I cannot take any. My problem is, although I live in a smallish town, the entire town is pretty much a bad area and I happen to live in the worst part of it. The entire town is full of criminals. There are drug houses everywhere, even in the rich parts of town. The area I live in attracts crime. The police are here almost everyday. There are a fair share of ''fights'', even the odd knife fight. A few months back , SWAT was called in.
> 
> ...



You've heard some good advice about trying to avoid trouble.....listen to it.

NOW that's been said, lets get down the meat of your question and practical terms for defending yourself.

You've got internet access, access your states laws on weapons and self-defense.....learn them inside out.....that's STEP 1!

Weapons.....make sure whatever weapon you decide to carry is not readily identifiable as a weapon......in other words something that is commonly used for something else......something you would have another reason for carrying other than hurting folks.  

An example?  Do you play marbles?  A leather pouch full of marbles makes an EXCELLENT impromptu sap!  Same with a spare pair of socks and a bar of soap.  A sturdy umbrella, you get the idea.  These type of 'weapons' are items that most folks can walk on a plane with.....but when properly applied make a devastating weapon.

Train in a system that teaches the use of weapons.....I recommend the FMA's......Krav Maga, MMA, Boxing are very good as well.....but the FMA's will teach you the most about weapons and integrating your other skills.

Learn to read folks and avoid trouble when you can......but when confronted by violence you have to have the commitment to do what is necessary to survive it with as little injury to you as possible.......that may mean hurting someone else.  It's not nice, but if you didn't go out looking for trouble and they brought trouble to you it's their problem not yourself.  Avoid trouble, but that doesn't mean you have to be a victim if it comes knocking.


SPEED, SURPRISE AND VIOLENCE OF ACTION!


----------



## marlon (Sep 19, 2008)

move.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay, I have read these and all seem pretty good. Deaf had a good idea in enlisting. But if you are not looking for a fight, most of the time they wont push the issue. If they want to fight, avoidance is key. That is the first thing I learned in MA. See them walking down the street, go to the other side, see them going into a store, go later. 

One other thing, find out who the baddest guy in town is, make friends with him fast. The guy who everyone is scared of. Find a way to make him your friend. And just because your friends with the guy doesnt mean you have to be a criminal. Just find some common ground. Chances are, if you are friends with him, not many will want to fight with you seeing as you are friends with Mr. Top Dog. The reason I know about this is because my brother was said mr. top dog, and everyone wanted to be his friend, just to avoid fights.

Hope it helps, stay safe!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Sep 19, 2008)

BigT said:


> Before I ask my questions, I think it is important to get a brief background so here goes...
> 
> I am a 17 year old male, 5'6'', 120lbs. I have previously trained in Krav Maga for 3 months and MMA/Boxing for about a month. I don't have access to a vehicle, and there are no martial arts or self defense classes close by, so I cannot take any. My problem is, although I live in a smallish town, the entire town is pretty much a bad area and I happen to live in the worst part of it. The entire town is full of criminals. There are drug houses everywhere, even in the rich parts of town. The area I live in attracts crime. The police are here almost everyday. There are a fair share of ''fights'', even the odd knife fight. A few months back , SWAT was called in.
> 
> ...


 
out of curiosity, what city do you live in?


----------



## thesandman (Oct 9, 2008)

marlon said:


> move.



I loved this one.

I also like the track team idea.

"Best way not get hit, not be there."

You'll have to use your mind to keep yourself safe.  It's a bit lame, but your mind truly is your greatest weapon.  Stay one (or hopefully 3-4) steps ahead of trouble.  This will often involve swallowing your pride.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2008)

marlon said:


> move.



He's 17. This may not be practical.


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 9, 2008)

This is an interesting discussion. Too many possibilities and variables. The only thing that comes to my mind are the the three rules of SD I teach. I hope they help.

1.Avoidance
2.Escape
3. Application

If 1. & 2. are not applicable- You must protect yourself with complete conviction. The force you use is always based on the situation at hand.

I think, if use have to use rule #3 send a clear message. Please remember your brain is your best weapon in your SD arsenal.

Good luck!


----------

